# IVS Kingfisher



## Tonyd (Nov 10, 2005)

IVS Kingfisher arriving Napier 7/5/2005


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Great this handymax b/c Kanda Kawajiri built 2002,IMO:9238117.
Gp


----------

